# One or two?



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey all,
I'm new to this forum, and to cockatiels, and I'll do an introduction post soon, but I'd like to ask my biggest question now. One or two?!
I have owned three budgies, but am new to cockatiels. On my busiest days (two a week) I have almost an hour in the morning where I'm doing homework (with cockatiels if needed), then I'm gone for seven hours. There will be occasional people walking by the cage during those school hours, but not much activity. Then I come back and can devote at least two hours in the evening tk the bird(s). I'm slightly more open on other whoop days, and quite free on weekends, besides the occasional sleepover or something. The biggest problem is that the family goes on a three-week vacation every year in August....but anyway that's my time schedule. I'd really enjoy a good bonded bird, bt I don't want him/her to be lonely. I will be getting hand-fed cockatiels, so if I got two they'd be from the same place, hand-fed. I dont want a depressed bird, but also don't want a bird that isn't gonna pay any attention to me. Advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rmayes1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi there! 
I have two cockatiels Felix & Pearl my pieds. I think it's important for them to have a friend. I still get attention from them. Felix is younger though & they haven't tried mating. I had a female named Rudy before I got Pearl, sadly after 14 years my lil Ruru passed on. & Felix was very depressed. After about a year I adopted Pearl. Rudy was very affection before & after I got Felix. Felix was never affectionate, but we sang & talk all the time. I do think its important for them to have company. It's really up to you. If you do get two make sure you have a big enough cage for them. 
Best of Luck
Rebecca


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I find that all of my birds are happier with more than one of them around even if they're not in the same cage


----------



## Connymac (May 17, 2012)

I was literally in the exact same situation as your in. I ended out getting two, it's only a little more expensive but ya can't buy money on your birds happiness, they do everything together but most importantly when I'm there they join in with me to. Although there awful at the Xbox, but I'll forgive them for that


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think birds are like chips, you can't just have one lol. I don't see the harm in having 2 if thats really what you want and you can afford it. Just remeber its twice the expense.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have ten and they are all quite affectionate with me, so I wouldn't worry if you get more than one that they won't pay attention to you. It sounds to me like it would be good for you to get two. 

However, if you get them both at the same place (unless you know the gender) it may be possible that you end up with a brother and sister, so you would have to be vigilant about them not mating.


----------



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the help everybody!! I'm sure I do not want to get Involved with any breeding, so I'll definitely get a same-sex pair. I was wondering, if I get two females, is there still the risk of egg-binding? I'd probably prefer a female (supposedly the generally are a bit quieter and more willing to be pet and scratched....) but I really don't want to have to worry about any eggs. Thanks for being so helpful and kind to such an ignorant newbie as me....


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

There is always the potential for egg binding but even if you have just one female this could happen with her.

As far as females being quieter, I have found that they just don't whistle and talk (although a very few do), but they certainly chatter and flock call right along with the boys 

I have also found that there is no difference between boys and girls as far as being affectionate, it really just depends on the particular bird.


----------



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

I half-expected that. Well, good then, I'll probably end up getting two males then! Now to just find a breeder in Washington....


----------



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

I was wondering, would two cockatiels be much louder then one? Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It depends on genders, Males are generally louder than females since they will sing, but it also depends on the individual birds, some birds are louder than others, there can be very quiet males and and some females can be pretty noisy


----------



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

So usually having two is about the same, volume wise, as having one?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think there would be too much difference. They will likely call for each other if separated, though. This can be a pain. I had to seperate two of my girls who are very bonded (one was sick) and they called each other a lot! Loudly.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

If you get a bird, you have to be prepared that it will make a certain amount of noise, even on its own. I have two cockatiels, they were both hand fed and tame when I bought them as babies. They are a male and a female, both affectionate and very bonded to me. I think in your situation, it would be good to have two as one might get bored while you are away with your friends or in school. I don't know if females are more quiet though as both sexes can make a lot of noise when they start flock calling. Just remember that cockatiels can be pretty messy too, they have some amount of feather dust and they are messy eaters. They are lovely birds though, laid back and can be very loving towards their owner.


----------



## ~TielTunes~ (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for the input everybody. I am confident in my decision to get two hand-fed males now.


----------

